# INFP or INTP



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

OP, you seem like thinking to me, so INTP maybe. The fact that you hold up things like _compassion_ and _considering people _doesn't make you feeling, because the way that you arrive at those things in the first place seems to be through a dispassionate thinking process. Or maybe you are INFJ.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Caraannabigail said:


> Results: INFP. Preference clarity:
> ImoderateNclearFslightPmoderate





Caraannabigail said:


> Big Five Test Results
> 
> 
> Extroversion||||||||||||44%Orderliness||||||||||||42%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||58%Accommodation||||||||||||||60%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||76%


I preface the following with the understanding that I am unquestionably an INTP and very much not an INFP. I sometimes test INFP, sometimes INTP. From a dichotomy perspective, I often score near the middle of F/T... and this becomes more and more true as I get older, it seems. 

Anyway, I did not take these tests anticipating that our scores would be similar... but, when I noticed that they were, I decided to post them, just as food for thought:


Imoderate14/8Nvery clear26/0Fslight12/12Pmoderate14/8

So, that should read INxP, really... being exactly in the middle. Not sure what made it choose F rather than T. Those questions were the most difficult because in most cases I identified with both. There were certain words that I preferred on either side.... 'tenderhearted' or 'caring' didn't appeal to me as much as 'compassionate' or generally giving weight to the feelings/concern of others. I struggled most when words like analytical or objective were paired with words like (com)passionate or sentimental.

And, since I've never done that Big Five test before (I did the OCEAN one once and got O84/A79/N18/E12/C5)... here are my results to the same one you took:


Extroversion||||||||||||48%-4%Orderliness||||||||||36%+6%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||68%-10%Accommodation||||||||||||||58%+2%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||||86%-10%

I added a column to show the change necessary to achieve your same scores. I don't know how center-weighted this Big Five test is, but it appears we tested very similarly... at the very least in terms of ranking. It scored me as an 'Inquisitive', obviously, and an RCUAI on the 'SLOAN' scale.... which I am guessing is true for you as well? RCUAI seems right on the money for me, and for any INTP with a developed Fe. Though I am by no means an expert... and I struggle to imagine, when looking at the correlations to MBTI, any ISTP feeling as if they fit into any category called 'non-curious'. Cats are less curious than ISTPs. They just happen to be less curious about concepts with no possible application/impact sometimes. I'll not tangent.

With the emphasis you place on Feeling, a dichotomy assessment may have no choice but to name you INFP. From a dichotomy perspective, they'd be right. If you think that might be better represented with Ti/Fe (and not Fi/Te), then consider that you may be an INTP (or something having those functions - at least Ti and Fe) from a functions perspective.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Caraannabigail said:


> Big Five Test Results
> 
> 
> Extroversion||||||||||||44%Orderliness||||||||||||42%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||58%Accommodation||||||||||||||60%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||76%


I plan to do more follow-up but, just quickly for the moment, your Big Five results correspond to INFP. As I noted in my linked post, the Big Five test can make a better claim to be giving you some indication of the _strength_ of your preferences because of its Likert-scale design, so it's worth noting that your I, F and P scores — i.e., your SLOAN "R," "A" and "U" scores — were all on the mild side (between 40% and 60%, with 50% being the borderline between the preferences on that Big Five test).

Descriptions of "Ti" typically appeal to _all_ the IN types, which is one of several reasons cognitive functions tests tend to be better at confusing people than typing people. As I noted in the same post with the Big Five test link, Dario Nardi's considered one of the leading cognitive functions guys and his test is arguably the most-linked-to cognitive functions test — but, as further discussed in this post, INTJs (purportedly "Ni-Te" types) typically get high Te scores _and high Ti scores_ (with Te not substantially favored over Ti), not to mention high Ni scores _and high Ne scores_ (with Ni not substantially favored over Ne), when they take Nardi's test.

At this point (and with the caveat that you haven't given us much information yet), I'm leaning INFP — and, if "forced to choose" a 2nd-most-likely type, I'd pick INFJ over INTP. But I'll be following up on T/F within the next day or two, assuming your current INTP label isn't a "final decision."


----------



## Caraannabigail (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't really care what my personality type is, but please, come forth with the true and false.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

^ Well, there's a T-ish sentiment... :tongue:

Not only are you new to PerC, but you really haven't offered your readers much in the way of self-descriptions in this thread. As I mentioned in my first post, one possible way to give prospective type-me contributors more information would be to read through some of the INFP and INTP profiles in my online profile roundup and post about anything in them that provokes a notably strong "that's just like me" or "that's not me" reaction.

On T/F, as previously noted — but, again, this is based on _very little information_ so far — I'm leaning F for you, but I think T/F is the messiest of the four MBTI dimensions. If you're interested in a boatload of input from me on T/F (and especially INT vs. INF), you'll find it in these three posts from @Snowable's current type-me thread (and the posts they link to):

Post 1
Post 2 (just the spoiler)
Post 3
As I noted in my last post (and notwithstanding what you said about being a "very strong perceiver"), your P test scores were more on the mild side and, although I wouldn't say I have a J lean, I wouldn't say I've ruled J out, either. I'd say INFJ would be significantly more consistent than INFP with your 5w6 Enneagram typing (although I'm not much of an Enneagram guy), and also somewhat more consistent with the central role of Jesus/Christianity in your life (as noted in your profile). In any case, just in case you're interested (and feel free to ignore, as with all my links), you can find quite a bit of J/P input from me in this post (and the posts it links to).

----------------------------------------------------------

A few more notes on the religion issue, since I mentioned it and since it's a big part of your profile...

Although any type can be religious, some types are more likely to be religious than others, and I'd say there are also significant differences among the types in terms of the kinds of religious beliefs and attitudes they're likely to exhibit. As you may know, although a large majority of Americans will tell a pollster that they're "religious" to one degree or other, the subset of people for whom religion really plays a large role in terms of their sense of who they are and the values they live by is a considerably smaller group, and your profile suggests you're in the latter category.

The statistics in the MBTI Manual suggest that the MBTI preference with the strongest correlation with religion (both religious interests and religious occupations) is F. And if you look at just religious _occupations_, there's also a pretty strong J correlation, and a milder N correlation.

So, overall, an NFJ is arguably the most likely candidate to view their religious beliefs as a core element of their lives — and I'd say NTPs are among the least likely candidates. I think NTs are arguably the most likely MBTI sub-group to be atheists or agnostics, and the results of MBTI/religion threads at INTJforum certainly seem consistent with that idea. I think it's fair to say that the majority view among MBTI theorists is that NTs are the types least likely to accept any "truth" on the basis of some "authority," and that's just one of the reasons I'd expect NTs — especially in any society where there's any significant cultural pressure to be religious — to be the most likely to be unapologetically non-religious. And my sense is that NTs are probably also the types who, if they _are_ religious, are least likely to end up with a firm, committed devotion to one particular organized religion — as opposed to a more general/amorphous/spiritual kind of religious philosophy. And I'd say an INFP is significantly more likely than an INT to be religious, but also that, all other things being equal, an INFP's spirituality (like an INT's) is less likely than an INFJ's to involve subscribing to one particular organized religion. As I discuss in one of my linked T/F posts, I think NFPs are the types most likely to subscribe to new-agey spiritual beliefs.


----------



## Caraannabigail (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay, I'm working on a quote-filled post.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

^ _No rush_. I've always said type-me threads should be slow threads.


----------



## Caraannabigail (Sep 25, 2013)

*Went through the INTP stuffT*


"Some INTPs, asked the time of day, would be tempted toexpound on the philosophical meaning of time; this eccentricity in a man may belooked upon as the result of over-intelligence, in a woman it may result in herbeing labeled "dizzy" or even "dumb."”
 I’ve had this. 
"Once such a plan has been developed, either on paperor in the INTP's mind, a considerable amount of energy must then go intocritiquing and improving the "rough draft." This process, which maygo on for hours, days, even weeks, is always more exciting, challenging, andstimulating to the INTP than actually doing whatever needs to be done.Sometimes, once an INTP thinks a project through, he or she may lose interestin it, for in the mind of the INTP that project has been completed -- even ifthat's the only place it exists. Indeed, when INTPs are conceptualizing -- andthey usually are -- it can be difficult to interrupt their high power ofconcentration.”
Totally me. Work only exists to figure stuff out. (UnlessI’m working with someone, then it’s a medium to get to know them.) That’s onething I don’t identify with with INTPs—I LOVE group projects. But maybe otherINTPs had less-brilliant partners than me. 
“they are sure to be thinking about and rehearsing aresponse that will cause all involved to reevaluate the issue at hand” 
Sometimes. 
“ It is a live-and-let-live life-style for most INTPs.Study, follow one's inspirations, master the situation, then move on to somenew "problem." At times, their love of problem-solving may overshadowtheir other inclinations. So, for example, while not particularly mechanicallyinclined, they may find the challenge of repairing a broken appliance totallyconsuming, and be willing to expend great bursts of energy to master thesituation. Having mastered it, they will instantly move on to something else.They are the quintessential Jacks (or Janes) of all trades and masters of none.”
I didn’t even realize this till after high school, but yeah.
“ As children, INTPs can be viewed variously as socially shyor terribly argumentative, with little in between. In school they may be seenas unfocused, pursuing too many things unrelated to the curriculum. Worse yet,they are seen as raising the wrong questions at the wrong times, although thismay be more a reflection of a teacher's rigidness than a student'sdisorganization. Still, the INTP's behavior can be seen as disruptive,particularly in females. The result, inevitably, is that INTPs must work harderthan most to tolerate and survive grade school. When they are successful, theywill likely thrive in college. The inquisitiveness encouraged in highereducation is the INTP's dream come true. For INTPs, whatever the subject, thejoy is in learning.”
YES YES YES totally completely! Not totally completely, butyeah.
“Family events for INTPs are generally fun because they areopportunities to explore what make such events and people tick. While an INTPmay be remiss in remembering anniversaries and belated in honoring them, suchevents are considered important and the forgetfulness is inadvertent. At thevery least, family occasions offer material for thought about the meaning oflife and its place in the sequence of life. As an INTP grows and matures, evenbedtime may seem a stepping-off place for exploration, because it opens thedoor to dreams, which provide more opportunities for understanding and growth.”
My reaction: Huh?
“Work that does not involve intellect and the opportunityfor mastery soon becomes drudgery for INTPs. In fact, if a job doesn't affordthe INTP such challenges, he or she will be better off seeking new employment.Otherwise, on-the-job listlessness will result, over the long term, in stress,accident proneness, and overall poor performance”
Yeah, but for me there are always challenges, because thereare people. 
They enjoy fantasy, mysteries, inventing, thinking and doingthings that may be somewhat atypical for other children of their age, and theysense their uniqueness early on. If INTPs are fond of books or games, it islikely that their choices will be the current rage. If and INTP is fond ofmusic, it is likely to be of and unusual sort.
 Yes. I cannot stressthis enough. But, alas, is my reason for being interested in these things tooffer more insight into “The great truth,” or into myself—how I interact withthe world? 
“ INTPs tend to either respect and go along with society'srules, or to question and rebel against them. Their response to these rulesdepends on how the rules might affect them. When INTPs do not like the rules,they are quick to find the flaws in the rule makers' thinking, regardless oftheir status, position in the hierarchy, or renown”
I don’t really attack rules that people make, because whileI may only being attacking the logic of the rule, it might be personal for theperson, and because it would illogically go against my values to do that, Idon’t. I would tell you my values, but they’re personal. My INFP is showing.About the religion thing. Love and peace. 
“This attitude includes a tendency not to response or speakup in groups, because the INTP feels that what he or she was going to say seemsso obvious that no one would want to hear it.”
“'I know what I need to know about this topic; I may evenknow more than my teacher. The teacher made this test, and this test is dumb.Therefore, my teacher is dumb, and I will not do the test.' Because of suchreactions, the INTP's academic record may include successes or may be filledwith failures.”
I _used_ to be likethis. 
“INTPs contribute a logical, system-building approach totheir work. They like being the architect of a plan, because of the schemingand thinking involved, far more than being the implementer of that plan.Implementation tends to be drudgery. They are content to sit back and thinkabout what might work, given their view of the situation. INTPs may ignorestandard operating procedures. The hours that they spend are not what isimportant to them, but rather the completion of their thought process. Whentheir projects are of interest to them, they can become mesmerized and may evenwork through the night. when their projects are not intriguing, their work isconsidered drudgrery, and the INTP finds it difficult to stay motivated”
Back in the school days.
“Some occupations seem to be more attractive to INTPs: biologist,chemist, computer programmer, computer system analyst, lawyer, photographer,psychologist, researcher, surveyor, writer and other occupations that allowthem to use their logical thinking in appropriate ways.”
Not creative enough. Not philosophically theoretical enough.Science is, to put it the way these articles have, _drudging_. Maybe if I was better at less abstract hings, I wouldlike it, because it wouldn’t feel like work to me—like art (I’m a visuallearner, so I can just go for it). These are the moments when I lean towardINFP. I still can’t decide. 
“For the INTP, love has three distinct phases: falling in,staying in, and getting out. These phases relate to their thinking preferenceand its need for order and sequence.An INTP characterized falling in love as astage of complete loss of rationality that may last a year or less. When anINTP falls in love, he or she falls hard - an all or nothing phenomenon. Atthis stage, INTPs are likely to be very lively, almost giddy, in their newlove. The experience rushes over them and carries them along. They do notstructure or control it but simply enjoy and experience it. They do many lovingthings and they are curious about their loved one and are able to overlook hisor her flaws. They may bravely ignore the realities of distance, weather, andtime to be with the loved one. As relationships progress to the staying-in-lovephase, INTPs begin to evaluate their structure and form. They may withdraw atthis point because they are moving toward their more customary inward style.Outward demonstrations of affection lessen, and the giddy state changes.Interactions are more matter of fact, perhaps even impersonal. INTPs take theircommitments to their partner seriously; however, they may not discuss these commitmentsat any length with their partner or with other people, because theircommitments seem so obvious to them. Falling out of love, which may not alwaysoccur, results from an analysis of the real expectations and needs of therelationship. Often an undefined line is crossed that neither partner knowsabout ahead of time. However, the INTP knows after the line has been crossed,and then the relationship deteriorates or ends. If INTPs recognize theiremotions and needs as valid, they are able to sever relationship ties fairlycleanly. However, if they misjudge their own needs and those of their partner,the breakup can be messy, perhaps affecting other aspects of their lives for along time. If the INTP shares some common interests with the former loved one,the relationship continues but on a different level. When INTPs have a reasonto continue relationships, they do”
No idea. And I’ve liked people. A lot. I can’t tell. Do Irelate to this? I don’t know.
“The INTP is the logician, the mathematician, the philosopher,the scientist; any pursuit requiring architecture of ideas intrigues this type.INTP's should not, however, be asked to work out the implementation orapplication of their models to the real world.”
“Architecture of ideas.” Art and music fit here. I swear.Poetry. PHILOSOPHY. Philosophy is where it’s at. (Swag.) I intake arts toconstruct philosophy. Also, just, different perspectives. I am so not makingsense. I think as an INtP I could be attracted to both left-brained (Sciency )and right brained (Artsy ) things, but I don’t see the philosophicalsignificance in pursuing science—the arts offer communication, which is thepoint to life—people. (My values.)
INTP's are, however, willing, compliant, and easy to livewith, although somewhat forgetful of appointments, anniversaries, and ritualsof daily living unless reminded.
I don’t really do housework except to make my mom and sisterhappy. My sister is such an ESFJ. I love her, but she sees things too black andwhite. She’s on the cusp for sensing’ intuitive, but one problem in ourrelationship is that I don’t respect her emotions when I tell her she’s wrong,or try to get her to think more deeply. She does love people though. (I’m tired right now so I might not be makingsense.) 
“The INTP also has a second likely target to attract him:the ENFJ "pedagogue." What is a pedagogue? A catalyst of the growthprocess, someone who has that uncanny ability to "bring out" theother, to activate the differentiation or "unfolding" process in thelearner. All NFs seem to have this capability in some degree and the accompanyingdesire to exercise it, but the ENFJ seems to have it in abundance. Thisrelationship-the ENFJ-INTP-can be "deep and meaningful" for theformer and anchoring in a charismatic way for the latter.”
My Mom and closest friend are ENFJs.
“INTPs do not like to lead or control people. They're verytolerant and flexible in most situations, unless one of their firmly heldbeliefs has been violated or challenged, in which case they may take a veryrigid stance. The INTP is likely to be very shy when it comes to meeting newpeople. On the other hand, the INTP is very self-confident and gregariousaround people they know well, or when discussing theories which they fullyunderstand.”
Very accurate.
“The INTP has no understanding or value for decisions madeon the basis of personal subjectivity or feelings. They strive constantly toachieve logical conclusions to problems, and don't understand the importance orrelevance of applying subjective emotional considerations to decisions. Forthis reason, INTPs are usually not in-tune with how people are feeling, and arenot naturally well-equiped to meet the emotional needs of others”
Sorta. Depends what decisions its talking about. And I careabout how people feel. (So confused.)

“The INTP may have a problem with self-aggrandizement andsocial rebellion, which will interfere with their creative potential. Sincetheir Feeling side is their least developed trait, the INTP may have difficultygiving the warmth and support that is sometimes necessary in intimaterelationships. If the INTP doesn't realize the value of attending to otherpeople's feelings, he or she may become overly critical and sarcastic withothers. If the INTP is not able to find a place for themself which supports theuse of their strongest abilities, they may become generally negative andcynical. If the INTP has not developed their Sensing side sufficiently, they maybecome unaware of their environment, and exhibit weakness in performingmaintenance-type tasks, such as bill-paying and dressing appropriately.”
“Social rebellion… interfere with creative potential.” Iused to. “May have difficulty giving warmth and support.” I don’t know. “Sensingside.” I don’t think I’m that bad, but I haven’t had experience with bills. Idress fine. What does appropriate dress have to do with being more aware ofwhat is around you than theoretical things?
“For the INTP, it is extremely important that ideas andfacts are expressed correctly and succinctly. They are likely to expressthemselves in what they believe to be absolute truths. Sometimes, their wellthought-out understanding of an idea is not easily understandable by others,but the INTP is not naturally likely to tailor the truth so as to explain it inan understandable way to others. The INTP may be prone to abandoning a projectonce they have figured it out, moving on to the next thing.”
True. I don’t know about how good I am at explaining things,but my mom and best friend think I do fine. And yeah I have lots of unfinishedpaintings and things.
“It's important that the INTP place importance on expressingtheir developed theories in understandable ways. In the end, an amazingdiscovery means nothing if you are the only person who understands it.”
Who are you to say that? I feel like a discovery could stillbe meaningful if you apply it to your own life and behavior.
Their auxiliary function of Extraverted Intuition allowsthem to absorb the many complexities in our world, and they are driven toconsider each of these complexities before reaching a conclusion. Once theyhave reached a conclusion, or discovered a Truth, they are *very* particularabout the way that Truth is expressed and understood. They want to know thatthe principles of their understanding have been understood correctly, anddemand absolute precision and correctness from others when describing theseprinciples. They also apply these standards to themselves when communicatingtheir knowledge. If they take the time to develop their communication so thatit meets their own approval, they can be extremely good educational writers.
“They want to know that the principles of theirunderstanding have been understood correctly” Absolutely, if I think it would benefitthem. “and demand absolute precision and correctness from others whendescribing these principles.” If I think it would benefit them. Sometimes itwould be better for them if I just accepted what they were saying, or gave thema cookie, or something. Just because I accept other people improving myphilosophy as love, doesn’t mean other people do.
“The INTP is happiest in situations in which they can uselogic regularly in an effort to uncover Truths about the Entity. Their abilityto be effective in these efforts, as well as their ability to deal with peopleand feel comfortable with their place in the world, will be in large partdependent on the development of Extraverted Intuition. Although they have moresimple needs from interpersonal relationships than most other types have, it'svery important that they keep up their extraverted relationships, rather thangoing it alone. INTPs who isolate themselves rarely feel happy or successful.The INTP's feeling of success depends upon their opportunities to exercisetheir active mind, their opportunities to seek and find Truth, and thecondition of their relationships and extraverted life.”
Success is a _really _subjectiveword. I don’t know how to answer this. 
“They may be exceptionally intelligent, and make ground-breakingdiscoveries. With a well-developed understanding of their environment and theability to act very quickly, they may good athletes. They're typically able tocommunicate their ideas more concisely than the average INTP withoutsacrificing accuracy. They understand the benefits of close relationships, andunderstand how to support and enhance these relationships. They see the valueof principles that are not strictly logical. They have attractive and compellingpersonalities, and are well-liked and accepted by most people.”
I don’t know if I have these things, but I might. 
“The INTP resists and rejects anything that doesn't supporttheir own experiential understanding of the world. If they perceive thatsomething is not logical, they reject it as unimportant.”
Well, yeah. (Depends what you mean by logical.)
“It is healthy to choose your paths and goals in life sothat they coincide with what you find rewarding, and what you're really goodat. However, it sometimes happens that we take this approach a bit too far andsacrifice an accurate and objective understanding of the world for a morenarrow vision that is easier and comfortable for us to deal with. The INTPaffects this problem when they stop taking in information in a truly objectivesense, and instead only take in information that can be worked throughlogically.”
I don’t do this. Or I don’t see myself doing this. At all. Iunderstand that there are some things that I cannot understand. A lot. The moreI use logic, the more I realize that there’s not enough information to come up withanswers to most questions—especially questions which answers might affect the wayI live (like what I should base my values off of), so, eventually, I have to besubjective. 
“If an INTP's psyche is serving the purposes of IntrovertedThinking above all else, then logical conclusions become more important thanpossibilities. In such cases, the INTP picks and chooses information fromExtraverted Intuition that is interesting to them from the perspective ofreaching logical conclusions. This keeps the INTP focused on reaching logicalconclusions, but it prevents them from taking in any information that doesn'twork well with their logical functioning. This includes things like love,emotions, social expectations, etc. These things are very important to manypeople in the world, and cannot be discarded from consideration if one hopes toreally understand other people and the society that we live in. When the INTPdismisses the importance of data that can't be handled by their Thinkingfunction, they are dismissing the importance of ideas that are central to halfof the personality types' way of life (approximately half of the humanpopulation uses Feeling primarily for decision making). An INTP who wants tounderstand people and wants to recognize value in both logical and nonlogicalideas will strive to take in as much information as possible about the worldfor the purposes of improving their understanding,”
I don’t understand this article. I want to know where thisperson gets their information. 4 real.
“For example, an INTP that I know (Bob) and his wiferecently adopted a 7 year old girl (Kelly). The family lives in a foreigncountry and make it back to the U.S. for Christmas most years. Last year, Bob'srelatives from the U.S. spoiled Kelly with lots of Christmas gifts to let herknow that she was welcome and valued in their family. When Bob and his familyleft the country after Christmas, they did not bring any of Kelly's Christmasgifts with them. Bob's relatives were all extremely hurt and upset by thisfact. When they confronted Bob about this, he claimed that they were wrong. Hesaid that he had done the packing himself and was sure that nothing had beenleft behind. Bob's family has a large stack of clothes and toys that were meantfor Kelly, but Bob insists to this day that they are wrong. He is not seeingthe situation objectively with Extraverted Intuition. Rather, he dismisses theevidence because it doesn't support his own vision of himself or of thatparticular situation.”
This person is crazy. I feel that a person of anypersonality type might do this. “He is not seeing the situation objectivelywith Extraverted Intuition. Rather, he dismisses the evidence because itdoesn't support his own vision of himself or of that particular situation.”This is just bad writing. I am actually in pain right now. Does anyone elsefeel this? How is this supposed to help me clarify if I’m an intp or an infp?Arkingos, you’re an INTP, do you identify with this?


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

If you wrote all of that I would say INTP for sure.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*Edited for readability. I didn't read it, so if it's quoted incorrectly, tough.*

Warning: Long post.


* *






> "Some INTPs, asked the time of day, would be tempted to expound on the philosophical meaning of time; this eccentricity in a man may be looked upon as the result of over-intelligence, in a woman it may result in her being labeled "dizzy" or even "dumb."”


I've had this. 




> "Once such a plan has been developed, either on paper or in the INTP's mind, a considerable amount of energy must then go into critiquing and improving the "rough draft." This process, which may go on for hours, days, even weeks, is always more exciting, challenging, and stimulating to the INTP than actually doing whatever needs to be done.Sometimes, once an INTP thinks a project through, he or she may lose interest in it, for in the mind of the INTP that project has been completed -- even if that's the only place it exists. Indeed, when INTPs are conceptualizing -- and they usually are -- it can be difficult to interrupt their high power of concentration.”


Totally me. Work only exists to figure stuff out. (Unless I’m working with someone, then it’s a medium to get to know them.) That’s one thing I don’t identify with with INTPs—I LOVE group projects. But maybe other INTPs had less-brilliant partners than me. 




> “they are sure to be thinking about and rehearsing a response that will cause all involved to reevaluate the issue at hand”



Sometimes. 




> “ It is a live-and-let-live life-style for most INTPs. Study, follow one's inspirations, master the situation, then move on to some new "problem." At times, their love of problem-solving may overshadow their other inclinations. So, for example, while not particularly mechanically inclined, they may find the challenge of repairing a broken appliance totally consuming, and be willing to expend great bursts of energy to master the situation. Having mastered it, they will instantly move on to something else.They are the quintessential Jacks (or Janes) of all trades and masters of none.”


I didn't even realize this till after high school, but yeah.




> “ As children, INTPs can be viewed variously as socially shy or terribly argumentative, with little in between. In school they may be seen as unfocused, pursuing too many things unrelated to the curriculum. Worse yet,they are seen as raising the wrong questions at the wrong times, although this may be more a reflection of a teacher's rigidness than a student's disorganization. Still, the INTP's behavior can be seen as disruptive,particularly in females. The result, inevitably, is that INTPs must work harder than most to tolerate and survive grade school. When they are successful, they will likely thrive in college. The inquisitiveness encouraged in higher education is the INTP's dream come true. For INTPs, whatever the subject, the joy is in learning.”


YES YES YES totally completely! Not totally completely, but yeah.




> “Family events for INTPs are generally fun because they are opportunities to explore what make such events and people tick. While an INTP may be remiss in remembering anniversaries and belated in honoring them, such events are considered important and the forgetfulness is inadvertent. At the very least, family occasions offer material for thought about the meaning of life and its place in the sequence of life. As an INTP grows and matures, even bedtime may seem a stepping-off place for exploration, because it opens the door to dreams, which provide more opportunities for understanding and growth.”


My reaction: Huh?




> “Work that does not involve intellect and the opportunity for mastery soon becomes drudgery for INTPs. In fact, if a job doesn't afford the INTP such challenges, he or she will be better off seeking new employment.Otherwise, on-the-job listlessness will result, over the long term, in stress,accident proneness, and overall poor performance”


Yeah, but for me there are always challenges, because there are people. 




> They enjoy fantasy, mysteries, inventing, thinking and doing things that may be somewhat atypical for other children of their age, and they sense their uniqueness early on. If INTPs are fond of books or games, it is likely that their choices will be the current rage. If and INTP is fond of music, it is likely to be of and unusual sort.


Yes. I cannot stress this enough. But, alas, is my reason for being interested in these things to offer more insight into “The great truth,” or into myself—how I interact with the world? 




> “ INTPs tend to either respect and go along with society's rules, or to question and rebel against them. Their response to these rules depends on how the rules might affect them. When INTPs do not like the rules,they are quick to find the flaws in the rule makers' thinking, regardless of their status, position in the hierarchy, or renown”


I don’t really attack rules that people make, because while I may only being attacking the logic of the rule, it might be personal for the person, and because it would illogically go against my values to do that, I don’t. I would tell you my values, but they’re personal. My INFP is showing.About the religion thing. Love and peace. 




> “This attitude includes a tendency not to response or speak up in groups, because the INTP feels that what he or she was going to say seems so obvious that no one would want to hear it.”





> “'I know what I need to know about this topic; I may even know more than my teacher. The teacher made this test, and this test is dumb.Therefore, my teacher is dumb, and I will not do the test.' Because of such reactions, the INTP's academic record may include successes or may be filled with failures.”


I used to be like this. 




> “INTPs contribute a logical, system-building approach to their work. They like being the architect of a plan, because of the scheming and thinking involved, far more than being the implementer of that plan.Implementation tends to be drudgery. They are content to sit back and think about what might work, given their view of the situation. INTPs may ignore standard operating procedures. The hours that they spend are not what is important to them, but rather the completion of their thought process. When their projects are of interest to them, they can become mesmerized and may even work through the night. when their projects are not intriguing, their work is considered drudgery, and the INTP finds it difficult to stay motivated”


Back in the school days.




> “Some occupations seem to be more attractive to INTPs: biologist,chemist, computer programmer, computer system analyst, lawyer, photographer,psychologist, researcher, surveyor, writer and other occupations that allowthem to use their logical thinking in appropriate ways.”


Not creative enough. Not philosophically theoretical enough.Science is, to put it the way these articles have, drudging. Maybe if I was better at less abstract hings, I would like it, because it wouldn't feel like work to me—like art (I’m a visual learner, so I can just go for it). These are the moments when I lean toward INFP. I still can’t decide. 




> “For the INTP, love has three distinct phases: falling in,staying in, and getting out. These phases relate to their thinking preference and its need for order and sequence.An INTP characterized falling in love as a stage of complete loss of rationality that may last a year or less. When an INTP falls in love, he or she falls hard - an all or nothing phenomenon. At this stage, INTPs are likely to be very lively, almost giddy, in their new love. The experience rushes over them and carries them along. They do not structure or control it but simply enjoy and experience it. They do many loving things and they are curious about their loved one and are able to overlook his or her flaws. They may bravely ignore the realities of distance, weather, and time to be with the loved one. As relationships progress to the staying-in-love phase, INTPs begin to evaluate their structure and form. They may withdraw at this point because they are moving toward their more customary inward style.Outward demonstrations of affection lessen, and the giddy state changes.Interactions are more matter of fact, perhaps even impersonal. INTPs take their commitments to their partner seriously; however, they may not discuss these commitments at any length with their partner or with other people, because their commitments seem so obvious to them. Falling out of love, which may not always occur, results from an analysis of the real expectations and needs of the relationship. Often an undefined line is crossed that neither partner knows about ahead of time. However, the INTP knows after the line has been crossed,and then the relationship deteriorates or ends. If INTPs recognize their emotions and needs as valid, they are able to sever relationship ties fairly cleanly. However, if they misjudge their own needs and those of their partner,the breakup can be messy, perhaps affecting other aspects of their lives for along time. If the INTP shares some common interests with the former loved one,the relationship continues but on a different level. When INTPs have a reason to continue relationships, they do”


No idea. And I've liked people. A lot. I can’t tell. Do I relate to this? I don’t know.




> “The INTP is the logician, the mathematician, the philosopher,the scientist; any pursuit requiring architecture of ideas intrigues this type. INTP's should not, however, be asked to work out the implementation or application of their models to the real world.”
> “Architecture of ideas.”


Art and music fit here. I swear.Poetry. PHILOSOPHY. Philosophy is where it’s at. (Swag.) I intake arts to construct philosophy. Also, just, different perspectives. I am so not making sense. I think as an INtP I could be attracted to both left-brained (Sciency )and right brained (Artsy ) things, but I don’t see the philosophical significance in pursuing science—the arts offer communication, which is the point to life—people. (My values.)




> INTP's are, however, willing, compliant, and easy to live with, although somewhat forgetful of appointments, anniversaries, and rituals of daily living unless reminded.


I don’t really do housework except to make my mom and sister happy. My sister is such an ESFJ. I love her, but she sees things too black and white. She’s on the cusp for sensing’ intuitive, but one problem in our relationship is that I don’t respect her emotions when I tell her she’s wrong,or try to get her to think more deeply. She does love people though. (I’m tired right now so I might not be making sense.) 




> “The INTP also has a second likely target to attract him:the ENFJ "pedagogue." What is a pedagogue? A catalyst of the growth process, someone who has that uncanny ability to "bring out" the other, to activate the differentiation or "unfolding" process in the learner. All NFs seem to have this capability in some degree and the accompanying desire to exercise it, but the ENFJ seems to have it in abundance. This relationship-the ENFJ-INTP-can be "deep and meaningful" for the former and anchoring in a charismatic way for the latter.”


My Mom and closest friend are ENFJs.



> “INTPs do not like to lead or control people. They're very tolerant and flexible in most situations, unless one of their firmly held beliefs has been violated or challenged, in which case they may take a very rigid stance. The INTP is likely to be very shy when it comes to meeting new people. On the other hand, the INTP is very self-confident and gregarious around people they know well, or when discussing theories which they fully understand.”


Very accurate.



> “The INTP has no understanding or value for decisions made on the basis of personal subjectivity or feelings. They strive constantly to achieve logical conclusions to problems, and don't understand the importance or relevance of applying subjective emotional considerations to decisions. For this reason, INTPs are usually not in-tune with how people are feeling, and are not naturally well-equipped to meet the emotional needs of others”


Sorta. Depends what decisions its talking about. And I care about how people feel. (So confused.)



> “The INTP may have a problem with self-aggrandizement and social rebellion, which will interfere with their creative potential. Since their Feeling side is their least developed trait, the INTP may have difficulty giving the warmth and support that is sometimes necessary in intimate relationships. If the INTP doesn't realize the value of attending to other people's feelings, he or she may become overly critical and sarcastic with others. If the INTP is not able to find a place for them-self which supports the use of their strongest abilities, they may become generally negative and cynical. If the INTP has not developed their Sensing side sufficiently, they may become unaware of their environment, and exhibit weakness in performing maintenance-type tasks, such as bill-paying and dressing appropriately.”


“Social rebellion… interfere with creative potential.” I used to. “May have difficulty giving warmth and support.” I don’t know. “Sensing side.” I don’t think I’m that bad, but I haven’t had experience with bills. I dress fine. What does appropriate dress have to do with being more aware of what is around you than theoretical things?



> “For the INTP, it is extremely important that ideas and facts are expressed correctly and succinctly. They are likely to express themselves in what they believe to be absolute truths. Sometimes, their well thought-out understanding of an idea is not easily understandable by others,but the INTP is not naturally likely to tailor the truth so as to explain it in an understandable way to others. The INTP may be prone to abandoning a project once they have figured it out, moving on to the next thing.”


True. I don’t know about how good I am at explaining things,but my mom and best friend think I do fine. And yeah I have lots of unfinished paintings and things.



> “It's important that the INTP place importance on expressing their developed theories in understandable ways. In the end, an amazing discovery means nothing if you are the only person who understands it.”


Who are you to say that? I feel like a discovery could still be meaningful if you apply it to your own life and behavior.



> Their auxiliary function of Extraverted Intuition allows them to absorb the many complexities in our world, and they are driven to consider each of these complexities before reaching a conclusion. Once they have reached a conclusion, or discovered a Truth, they are *very* particular about the way that Truth is expressed and understood. They want to know that the principles of their understanding have been understood correctly, and demand absolute precision and correctness from others when describing these principles. They also apply these standards to themselves when communicating their knowledge. If they take the time to develop their communication so that it meets their own approval, they can be extremely good educational writers.


“They want to know that the principles of their understanding have been understood correctly” Absolutely, if I think it would benefit them. “and demand absolute precision and correctness from others when describing these principles.” If I think it would benefit them. Sometimes it would be better for them if I just accepted what they were saying, or gave them a cookie, or something. Just because I accept other people improving my philosophy as love, doesn't mean other people do.



> “The INTP is happiest in situations in which they can use logic regularly in an effort to uncover Truths about the Entity. Their ability to be effective in these efforts, as well as their ability to deal with people and feel comfortable with their place in the world, will be in large part dependent on the development of Extraverted Intuition. Although they have more simple needs from interpersonal relationships than most other types have, it's very important that they keep up their extraverted relationships, rather than going it alone. INTPs who isolate themselves rarely feel happy or successful.The INTP's feeling of success depends upon their opportunities to exercise their active mind, their opportunities to seek and find Truth, and the condition of their relationships and extraverted life.”


Success is a really subjective word. I don’t know how to answer this. 



> “They may be exceptionally intelligent, and make ground-breaking discoveries. With a well-developed understanding of their environment and the ability to act very quickly, they may good athletes. They're typically able to communicate their ideas more concisely than the average INTP without sacrificing accuracy. They understand the benefits of close relationships, and understand how to support and enhance these relationships. They see the value of principles that are not strictly logical. They have attractive and compelling personalities, and are well-liked and accepted by most people.”


I don’t know if I have these things, but I might. 



> “The INTP resists and rejects anything that doesn't support their own experiential understanding of the world. If they perceive that something is not logical, they reject it as unimportant.”


Well, yeah. (Depends what you mean by logical.)



> “It is healthy to choose your paths and goals in life so that they coincide with what you find rewarding, and what you're really good at. However, it sometimes happens that we take this approach a bit too far and sacrifice an accurate and objective understanding of the world for a more narrow vision that is easier and comfortable for us to deal with. The INTP affects this problem when they stop taking in information in a truly objective sense, and instead only take in information that can be worked through logically.”


I don’t do this. Or I don’t see myself doing this. At all. I understand that there are some things that I cannot understand. A lot. The more I use logic, the more I realize that there’s not enough information to come up with answers to most questions—especially questions which answers might affect the wayI live (like what I should base my values off of), so, eventually, I have to be subjective. 



> “If an INTP's psyche is serving the purposes of Introverted Thinking above all else, then logical conclusions become more important than possibilities. In such cases, the INTP picks and chooses information from Extraverted Intuition that is interesting to them from the perspective of reaching logical conclusions. This keeps the INTP focused on reaching logical conclusions, but it prevents them from taking in any information that doesn't work well with their logical functioning. This includes things like love,emotions, social expectations, etc. These things are very important to many people in the world, and cannot be discarded from consideration if one hopes to really understand other people and the society that we live in. When the INTP dismisses the importance of data that can't be handled by their Thinking function, they are dismissing the importance of ideas that are central to half of the personality types' way of life (approximately half of the human population uses Feeling primarily for decision making). An INTP who wants to understand people and wants to recognize value in both logical and non-logical ideas will strive to take in as much information as possible about the world for the purposes of improving their understanding,”


I don’t understand this article. I want to know where this person gets their information. 4 real.



> “For example, an INTP that I know (Bob) and his wife recently adopted a 7 year old girl (Kelly). The family lives in a foreign country and make it back to the U.S. for Christmas most years. Last year, Bob's relatives from the U.S. spoiled Kelly with lots of Christmas gifts to let her know that she was welcome and valued in their family. When Bob and his family left the country after Christmas, they did not bring any of Kelly's Christmas gifts with them. Bob's relatives were all extremely hurt and upset by this fact. When they confronted Bob about this, he claimed that they were wrong. He said that he had done the packing himself and was sure that nothing had been left behind. Bob's family has a large stack of clothes and toys that were meant for Kelly, but Bob insists to this day that they are wrong. He is not seeing the situation objectively with Extraverted Intuition. Rather, he dismisses the evidence because it doesn't support his own vision of himself or of that particular situation.”


This person is crazy. I feel that a person of any personality type might do this. “He is not seeing the situation objectively with Extraverted Intuition. Rather, he dismisses the evidence because it doesn't support his own vision of himself or of that particular situation.”This is just bad writing. I am actually in pain right now. Does anyone else feel this? How is this supposed to help me clarify if I’m an intp or an infp? @_arkigos_, you’re an INTP, do you identify with this?


----------



## Caraannabigail (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness. thank-you!


----------



## Caraannabigail (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm going to go through the INFP pages tomorrow. (For real )


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

HAHA, going through all this is fun! 

To make the whole thing truly unreadable, I have included my response inline - but, for the sake of sanity, bolded and spoiled.

* *







Caraannabigail said:


> "Some INTPs, asked the time of day, would be tempted toexpound on the philosophical meaning of time; this eccentricity in a man may belooked upon as the result of over-intelligence, in a woman it may result in herbeing labeled "dizzy" or even "dumb."”
> I’ve had this. *Every day. All the time. I constantly derail conversations by going all 'Ne' on them. Just an hour ago, someone handed me a little spice jar with the word "Parthenon" on it. I was almost two minutes into a tangent about the origins of the word, and some things I found humorous about it, when I noticed that everyone was just sort of awkwardly enduring me. I hate that. It's very embarrassing and frustrating to me. Sometimes, though, it's a hit! *
> "Once such a plan has been developed, either on paperor in the INTP's mind, a considerable amount of energy must then go intocritiquing and improving the "rough draft." This process, which maygo on for hours, days, even weeks, is always more exciting, challenging, andstimulating to the INTP than actually doing whatever needs to be done.Sometimes, once an INTP thinks a project through, he or she may lose interestin it, for in the mind of the INTP that project has been completed -- even ifthat's the only place it exists. Indeed, when INTPs are conceptualizing -- andthey usually are -- it can be difficult to interrupt their high power ofconcentration.”
> Totally me. Work only exists to figure stuff out. (UnlessI’m working with someone, then it’s a medium to get to know them.) That’s onething I don’t identify with with INTPs—I LOVE group projects. But maybe otherINTPs had less-brilliant partners than me. *Same answer as you exactly. *
> ...





For INTPs driven by value - read quotes by Lincoln (sometimes typed ENTP, but I think INTP) - especially the famous Gettysburg Address or, even better, Second Inaugural address. Or, by Einstein, who often spoke of values, beauty, etc:

“Enjoying the joys of others and suffering with them—these are the best guides for man.”
“Nothing truly valuable arises from ambition or from a mere sense of duty; it stems rather from love and devotion towards men and towards objective things.”
“Music does not influence research work, but both are nourished by the same sort of longing, and they complement each other in the release they offer.”
“Where there is love, there is no imposition.”
“Only a life lived for others is a life worthwhile.”
“The most important endeavor is the striving for morality in our actions. Our inner balance and even our very existence depend on it. Only morality in our actions can give beauty and dignity for life.”

I like that site because it cites sources for all his quotes. 

For some (Ti) Ne/Fe rants, and examples of how a well-developed INTP can be quite warm/sociable/gregarious/well-liked, but still very much an INTP, check out David Mitchell...

First, on dressing habits and general taking care of stuff...










...and a more comprehensive example, from his childhood, to falling in love, which rather surprisingly ends with him beating Aerosmith at table tennis..





Here is a good video showing what it looks like when INTP is forced down into their inferior Fe, with a few swears:






...and, addressing what @reckful said about religion, a very typical INTP approach to religion... which shows why INTPs are actually much more likely to be agnostic than atheist... and how Ti/Fe might play into that:






For what it's worth, I know several INTPs who believe in God or at least have not actively said otherwise. I spent much of my life in various states of belief, and was very active in my church for a long time. I have been very focused on religion in my life... preoccupied, even. Regardless of my beliefs, it's gripped me and will continue to do so. It matters, and I've been overwhelmed with religious thoughts... and had (admittedly abstract) religious experiences in my life. 

It is true, however, that the vast majority of xNTPs are unable to retain their faith through their endless perspectives and ponderings.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@_PaladinX_ - HAHAHA, I can't believe you did that. Actually, I can totally believe you did that. Awesome.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

reckful said:


> So, overall, an NFJ is arguably the most likely candidate to view their religious beliefs as a core element of their lives — and I'd say NTPs are among the least likely candidates. I think NTs are arguably the most likely MBTI sub-group to be atheists or agnostics, and the results of MBTI/religion threads at INTJforum certainly seem consistent with that idea. I think it's fair to say that the majority view among MBTI theorists is that NTs are the types least likely to accept any "truth" on the basis of some "authority," and that's just one of the reasons I'd expect NTs — especially in any society where there's any significant cultural pressure to be religious — to be the most likely to be unapologetically non-religious. And my sense is that NTs are probably also the types who, if they _are_ religious, are least likely to end up with a firm, committed devotion to one particular organized religion — as opposed to a more general/amorphous/spiritual kind of religious philosophy. And I'd say an INFP is significantly more likely than an INT to be religious, but also that, all other things being equal, an INFP's spirituality (like an INT's) is less likely than an INFJ's to involve subscribing to one particular organized religion. As I discuss in one of my linked T/F posts, I think NFPs are the types most likely to subscribe to new-agey spiritual beliefs.


Im not sure. If an NT said that there was no way of discovering the truth, it's possible that NT deists would exist. There's a popular catholic INTJ believe it or not that talks about his experiences on YT but he explains this common belief about NT's adverse to believing there is a larger force at work and in his line of logic, it makes rational sense so it's not the belief of something in itself that helps to indicate type but why they believe. We should refrain from looking at the types of beliefs various people of a certain type have, this simply wedges our typology beliefs in. Many from the SJ temperament and SP temperament also frequently follow a religious course but for their own individual reasons. I say this from an atheistic perspective also which I fell away from the religious bracket in my family, not following what others did because it didn't make subjective sense. So that was the core reason for any religious or anti-religious beliefs.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Caraannabigail said:


> Thanks everyone for giving me attention


INFP :angry:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Seriously, my brain, it hurts from the lack of good formatting and sorting of information that is presented in a manner that makes sense. 



> Some INTPs, asked the time of day, would be tempted to expound on the philosophical meaning of time; this eccentricity in a man may be looked upon as the result of over-intelligence, in a woman it may result in her being labeled "dizzy" or even "dumb."


Wouldn't any NT be somewhat inclined to do this depending on the context? Though I would likely just give the person the time they asked for since that was the purpose of the conversation. Why go off-tangent? Though I might snarkily respond something akin to, "It depends on where on the planet you live so the time of the day is simply a question of relativity" just to annoy people. 



> Once such a plan has been developed, either on paper or in the INTP's mind, a considerable amount of energy must then go into critiquing and improving the "rough draft." This process, which may go on for hours, days, even weeks, is always more exciting, challenging, and stimulating to the INTP than actually doing whatever needs to be done. Sometimes, once an INTP thinks a project through, he or she may lose interest in it, for in the mind of the INTP that project has been completed -- even if that's the only place it exists. Indeed, when INTPs are conceptualizing -- and they usually are -- it can be difficult to interrupt their high power of concentration.


I relate to this in a sense. I am terrible at finishing what I start as once I figure something out it's not fun anymore so I rather move on to something else. Take a scientific paper for example, so let's say I have to write one based on this subject. I might be somewhat annoyed to do so if I feel that I have already figured out and understand the subject so why do I also need to go through the arduous task of writing the paper? I wish I could just project my thinking onto whatever object I desire to transfer it to and information is automatically transferred with no effort involved on my end. 



> They are sure to be thinking about and rehearsing a response that will cause all involved to reevaluate the issue at hand.


I don't understand this. It even assumes people actually understand what I am saying which is not always the case lol. 



> It is a live-and-let-live life-style for most INTPs. Study, follow one's inspirations, master the situation, then move on to some new problem. At times, their love of problem-solving may overshadow their other inclinations. So, for example, while not particularly mechanicallyinclined, they may find the challenge of repairing a broken appliance totally consuming, and be willing to expend great bursts of energy to master the situation. Having mastered it, they will instantly move on to something else. They are the quintessential Jacks (or Janes) of all trades and masters of none.


Yes and no. This actually seems a little stereotypically enneagram 5-like in the description. 



> As children, INTPs can be viewed variously as socially shy or terribly argumentative, with little in between. In school they may be seen as unfocused, pursuing too many things unrelated to the curriculum. Worse yet,they are seen as raising the wrong questions at the wrong times, although this may be more a reflection of a teacher's rigidness than a student's disorganization. Still, the INTP's behavior can be seen as disruptive, particularly in females. The result, inevitably, is that INTPs must work harder than most to tolerate and survive grade school. When they are successful, they will likely thrive in college. The inquisitiveness encouraged in higher education is the INTP's dream come true. For INTPs, whatever the subject, the joy is in learning.


Yes and no. Never been shy but argumentative, fuck yes, I am, I seem more argumentative than any INTP I have met even, including this forum. Never seen as unfocused or pursuing things unrelated to the curriculum, though it depends on how interested I was in the curriculum to begin with. Sometimes I just rather study something that's more interesting and seems relevant compared to what's available at hand. 

Asking and raising questions the wrong times, heh, depends on who you ask. There are some people who probably hated me in class because I would often ask the teacher questions and I bet they found it disruptive. I have however, never tried to work very hard to achieve where I am today because grades came so easily to me. Yes, I thrived in college though there is no real equivalent to college in Sweden. I do like learning for the sake of leaning but I want to learn something that interests me. 



> Family events for INTPs are generally fun because they are opportunities to explore what make such events and people tick. While an INTP may be remiss in remembering anniversaries and belated in honoring them, such events are considered important and the forgetfulness is inadvertent. At the very least, family occasions offer material for thought about the meaning of life and its place in the sequence of life. As an INTP grows and matures, even bedtime may seem a stepping-off place for exploration, because it opens the door to dreams, which provide more opportunities for understanding and growth.


WTF. Go to hell. Who the fuck cares about these things. 



> Work that does not involve intellect and the opportunity for mastery soon becomes drudgery for INTPs. In fact, if a job doesn't afford the INTP such challenges, he or she will be better off seeking new employment. Otherwise, on-the-job listlessness will result, over the long term, in stress, accident proneness, and overall poor performance.


Yes. I need a very intellectually challenging and stimulating job. 



> They enjoy fantasy, mysteries, inventing, thinking and doing things that may be somewhat atypical for other children of their age, and they sense their uniqueness early on. If INTPs are fond of books or games, it is likely that their choices will be the current rage [sic!]. If and INTP is fond of music, it is likely to be of a unusual sort.


Huh. I think I feel too removed to feel that I care about how I fit in in contrast to other people, though yes, I've always felt and experienced myself as different. It was obvious very early on. I was smarter than most people, I was more serious than most people, I had goals and interests that just went beyond most other people as well. The "normalcy" of life is not something I ever desired. I revel in the fact of being myself regardless of whether that fits a general idea of how to be. 



> INTPs tend to either respect and go along with society's rules, or to question and rebel against them. Their response to these rules depends on how the rules might affect them. When INTPs do not like the rules,they are quick to find the flaws in the rule makers' thinking, regardless of their status, position in the hierarchy, or renown.


Fuck society. 



> This attitude includes a tendency not to respond or speakup in groups, because the INTP feels that what he or she was going to say seems so obvious that no one would want to hear it.


More like everyone is so fucking stupid it's surprising people haven't said it yet. 



> I know what I need to know about this topic; I may even know more than my teacher. The teacher made this test, and this test is dumb.Therefore, my teacher is dumb, and I will not do the test.' Because of such reactions, the INTP's academic record may include successes or may be filled with failures.”


lol, yes, pretty much. I'm much too capable of seeing through stupid bullshit, like I just took the Keirsey inventory. So bad, lol. 



> INTPs contribute a logical, system-building approach to their work. They like being the architect of a plan, because of the scheming and thinking involved, far more than being the implementer of that plan. Implementation tends to be drudgery. They are content to sit back and think about what might work, given their view of the situation. INTPs may ignore standard operating procedures. The hours that they spend are not what is important to them, but rather the completion of their thought process. When Their projects are of interest to them, they can become mesmerized and may even work through the night. when their projects are not intriguing, their work is considered drudgery, and the INTP finds it difficult to stay motivated.


Yes to the first part, no the second. Plans are only of interest when it comes to their actual implementation and how accurate they are at achieving their results. So less about completing an idea to perfection and more about actually coming up with the best solution to what is workable. 



> Some occupations seem to be more attractive to INTPs: biologist, chemist, computer programmer, computer system analyst, lawyer, photographer, psychologist, researcher, surveyor, writer and other occupations that allow them to use their logical thinking in appropriate ways.


Pretty much. I think I'd make a damn good lawyer actually. Just that it involves people... 



> For the INTP, love has three distinct phases: falling in, staying in, and getting out. These phases relate to their thinking preference and its need for order and sequence. An INTP characterized falling in love as a stage of complete loss of rationality that may last a year or less. When an INTP falls in love, he or she falls hard - an all or nothing phenomenon. At this stage, INTPs are likely to be very lively, almost giddy, in their new love. The experience rushes over them and carries them along. They do not structure or control it but simply enjoy and experience it. They do many loving things and they are curious about their loved one and are able to overlook his or her flaws. They may bravely ignore the realities of distance, weather, and time to be with the loved one. As relationships progress to the staying-in-lovephase, INTPs begin to evaluate their structure and form. They may withdraw at this point because they are moving toward their more customary inward style.Outward demonstrations of affection lessen, and the giddy state changes. Interactions are more matter of fact, perhaps even impersonal. INTPs take their commitments to their partner seriously; however, they may not discuss these commitments at any length with their partner or with other people, because their commitments seem so obvious to them. Falling out of love, which may not always occur, results from an analysis of the real expectations and needs of the relationship. Often an undefined line is crossed that neither partner knows about ahead of time. However, the INTP knows after the line has been crossed, and then the relationship deteriorates or ends. If INTPs recognize their emotions and needs as valid, they are able to sever relationship ties fairly cleanly. However, if they misjudge their own needs and those of their partner, the breakup can be messy, perhaps affecting other aspects of their lives for along time. If the INTP shares some common interests with the former loved one, the relationship continues but on a different level. When INTPs have a reason to continue relationships, they do.


LOL. Doesn't this kind of describe every relationship out there? I fail to see how this is specific to INTPs. 



> The INTP is the logician, the mathematician, the philosopher,the scientist; any pursuit requiring architecture of ideas intrigues this type. INTP's should not, however, be asked to work out the implementation or application of their models to the real world.


I guess I am fine with real world application. I find that more interesting than just sitting and coming up with ideas that have no bearing on reality. What's the point of thinking with no purpose? 



> INTP's are, however, willing, compliant, and easy to live with, although somewhat forgetful of appointments, anniversaries, and rituals of daily living unless reminded.


I suppose this is somewhat accurate, though compliant...?



> The INTP also has a second likely target to attract him: the ENFJ "pedagogue." What is a pedagogue? A catalyst of the growth process, someone who has that uncanny ability to "bring out" the other, to activate the differentiation or "unfolding" process in the learner. All NFs seem to have this capability in some degree and the accompanying desire to exercise it, but the ENFJ seems to have it in abundance. This Relationship-the ENFJ-INTP-can be "deep and meaningful" for the former and anchoring in a charismatic way for the latter.


Semi-duality in socionics. As an ILI EIE would be my supervisor. No thank you very much. I have yet to meet an EIE IRL who I like being around because their Fe is just too fucking obnoxious. 



> INTPs do not like to lead or control people. They're very tolerant and flexible in most situations, unless one of their firmly held beliefs has been violated or challenged, in which case they may take a very rigid stance. The INTP is likely to be very shy when it comes to meeting new people. On the other hand, the INTP is very self-confident and gregarious around people they know well, or when discussing theories which they fully understand.


Don't like to but I can if I have to and if it achieves my end-goal. The part about values is very accurate and it honestly sounds more like some wacky Fi than Fe. Not shy, never been a shy person, but aloof perhaps, in that I am not very open or engaging. And yes, I am obviously more open around people I know well, isn't every introvert?



> The INTP has no understanding or value for decisions made on the basis of personal subjectivity or feelings. They strive constantly to achieve logical conclusions to problems, and don't understand the importance or relevance of applying subjective emotional considerations to decisions. For This reason, INTPs are usually not in-tune with how people are feeling, and are not naturally well-equipped to meet the emotional needs of others.


I used to be more like this when I was younger. Something happened in my late teens when I finally began realizing the importance of feeling values and evaluation. I still don't value it very strongly, but I wouldn't say that I devalue it in myself or other people either. Most of my important life decisions have been made on feeling.

I am still however, terrible at taking care of others in this way. I can only offer logical solutions but not actual words of sympathy.

The INTP may have a problem with self-aggrandizement and social rebellion, which will interfere with their creative potential. Since their Feeling side is their least developed trait, the INTP may have difficulty giving the warmth and support that is sometimes necessary in intimate relationships. If the INTP doesn't realize the value of attending to other people's feelings, he or she may become overly critical and sarcastic with others. If the INTP is not able to find a place for himself which supports the use of their strongest abilities, they may become generally negative and cynical. If the INTP has not developed their Sensing side sufficiently, they may become unaware of their environment, and exhibit weakness in performing maintenance-type tasks, such as bill-paying and dressing appropriately.

lol. I suppose this is somewhat accurate generally speaking though I have no problem dressing appropriately. I might however sometimes have issues telling what is appropriate or not as in, to not exaggerate by overdressing or underdressing. 

And when I was younger I in particular often made it a point to go against the stream just because I could. I fail to see how it interfered with some creative potential though. 



> For the INTP, it is extremely important that ideas and facts are expressed correctly and succinctly. They are likely to express themselves in what they believe to be absolute truths. Sometimes, their well thought-out understanding of an idea is not easily understandable by others, but the INTP is not naturally likely to tailor the truth so as to explain it in an understandable way to others. The INTP may be prone to abandoning a project once they have figured it out, moving on to the next thing.


Expressed succinctly and correctly? Nah. Efficiently and accurately though. I'm far more concerned over accuracy than I am correction. I don't believe in absolute truths so that's incorrect. I think there are many truths to explain The Truth. But yes, my understanding is clearly not easily appreciated or understood by others. I do try to tailor my words so they are more easily understood but usually I find the meaning is lost anyway. I see no point in communicating an idea if the receiving end does not understand it. The it is pointless communication. 

Yes about projects. 



> It's important that the INTP place importance on expressing their developed theories in understandable ways. In the end, an amazing discovery means nothing if you are the only person who understands it.


Can't agree with this. 



> Their auxiliary function of Extraverted Intuition allows them to absorb the many complexities in our world, and they are driven to consider each of these complexities before reaching a conclusion. Once they have reached a conclusion, or discovered a Truth, they are *very* particular about the way that Truth is expressed and understood. They want to know that the principles of their understanding have been understood correctly, and demand absolute precision and correctness from others when describing these principles. They also apply these standards to themselves when communicating their knowledge. If they take the time to develop their communication so that it meets their own approval, they can be extremely good educational writers.


Principles understood correctly? The essence perhaps, not the principles that underpins the thinking. I suppose my thinking is actually not very logical in that place less emphasis on logical structure than I am... something else. Difficult to define, but it's more the development of certain ideas, seeing the connectivity within it. 

I certainly don't demand absolute precision lol and my standards are different. It's about depth of understanding. 



> The INTP is happiest in situations in which they can use logic regularly in an effort to uncover Truths about the Entity. Their ability to be effective in these efforts, as well as their ability to deal with people and feel comfortable with their place in the world, will be in large part dependent on the development of Extraverted Intuition. Although they have more simple needs from interpersonal relationships than most other types have, it's very important that they keep up their extraverted relationships, rather than going it alone. INTPs who isolate themselves rarely feel happy or successful. The INTP's feeling of success depends upon their opportunities to exercise their active mind, their opportunities to seek and find Truth, and the condition of their relationships and extraverted life.


I don't understand the first portion. About the socialization, I suppose that's true for any introvert though in this case it also seems to be an attempt to hint at inferior Fe. 



> They may be exceptionally intelligent, and make groundbreaking discoveries. With a well-developed understanding of their environment and the ability to act very quickly, they may good athletes. They're typically able to communicate their ideas more concisely than the average INTP without sacrificing accuracy. They understand the benefits of close relationships, and understand how to support and enhance these relationships. They see the value of principles that are not strictly logical. They have attractive and compelling personalities, and are well-liked and accepted by most people.


lol, bold statements here. I think if I were to try to practice a sport I might get good at it but I think I will forever be a sensortard, really. Attractive and compelling personalities, huh? I think that highly depends on the people you hang out with. 



> The INTP resists and rejects anything that doesn't support their own experiential understanding of the world. If they perceive that something is not logical, they reject it as unimportant.


Kind of.



> It is healthy to choose your paths and goals in life so that they coincide with what you find rewarding, and what you're really good at. However, it sometimes happens that we take this approach a bit too far and sacrifice an accurate and objective understanding of the world for a more narrow vision that is easier and comfortable for us to deal with. The INTP affects this problem when they stop taking in information in a truly objective sense, and instead only take in information that can be worked through logically.


I always do what I desire, nothing else. If I don't desire it there is no point. So if what you desire is a comfortable life, then it is clearly what you desire. I am not even sure what I think narrow thinking would be for me. 



> If an INTP's psyche is serving the purposes of Introverted Thinking above all else, then logical conclusions become more important than possibilities. In such cases, the INTP picks and chooses information from Extraverted Intuition that is interesting to them from the perspective of reaching logical conclusions. This keeps the INTP focused on reaching logical conclusions, but it prevents them from taking in any information that doesn't work well with their logical functioning. This includes things like love, emotions, social expectations, etc. These things are very important to many people in the world, and cannot be discarded from consideration if one hopes to really understand other people and the society that we live in. When the dismisses the importance of data that can't be handled by their Thinking function, they are dismissing the importance of ideas that are central to half of the personality types' way of life (approximately half of the human population uses Feeling primarily for decision making). An INTP who wants to understand people and wants to recognize value in both logical and non logical ideas will strive to take in as much information as possible about the world for the purposes of improving their understanding.


I achieved this as a teenager so this is a non-issue. I used to be more anal about logic when I was younger. Now I frankly don't care about either. Logic matters but I don't think everyone can or should be logical. That itself is not logical in a way. 



> For example, an INTP that I know (Bob) and his wife recently adopted a 7 year old girl (Kelly). The family lives in a foreign country and make it back to the U.S. for Christmas most years. Last year, Bob's relatives from the U.S. spoiled Kelly with lots of Christmas gifts to let her know that she was welcome and valued in their family. When Bob and his family left the country after Christmas, they did not bring any of Kelly's Christmas gifts with them. Bob's relatives were all extremely hurt and upset by this fact. When they confronted Bob about this, he claimed that they were wrong. He said that he had done the packing himself and was sure that nothing had been left behind. Bob's family has a large stack of clothes and toys that were meant for Kelly, but Bob insists to this day that they are wrong. He is not seeing the situation objectively with Extraverted Intuition. Rather, he dismisses the evidence because it doesn't support his own vision of himself or of that particular situation.


Cool story bro. I bet this has happened to everyone though, in that we are certain we did something when reality says something different. That's why reality does not exist objectively but subjectively. We can only see it through our own lenses. All we know is the result of our actions and that something went wrong. What went wrong and why we will never know. Also, I fail to see how Ne would play a role in this. What if the stuff disappeared because it was sent with the wrong flight? Or what about the wife? That's the problem. There is no objective truth in this story. All we know is that the toys never arrived. 

As for the OP, I am leaning more towards Fi dominance. I'm seeing the critical attitude of Fi-Te more so than I do Ti-Fe. I am not going to go through such a lengthy description again to compare, though I was curious to see how many similarities I could find here.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Im not sure. If an NT said that there was no way of discovering the truth, it's possible that NT deists would exist. There's a popular catholic INTJ believe it or not that talks about his experiences on YT but he explains this common belief about NT's adverse to believing there is a larger force at work and in his line of logic, it makes rational sense so it's not the belief of something in itself that helps to indicate type but why they believe. We should refrain from looking at the types of beliefs various people of a certain type have, this simply wedges our typology beliefs in. Many from the SJ temperament and SP temperament also frequently follow a religious course but for their own individual reasons. I say this from an atheistic perspective also which I fell away from the religious bracket in my family, not following what others did because it didn't make subjective sense. So that was the core reason for any religious or anti-religious beliefs.


It sounds like you may have misread my post. I specifically mentioned religious NTs, and noted that I thought a religious NT might be the "least likely to end up with a firm, committed devotion to one particular organized religion — as opposed to a more general/amorphous/spiritual kind of religious philosophy" (like the "NT deists" you refer to). And the fact that the guy in the video bases his belief on what you describe as a rational "line of logic" is consistent with my note that "NTs are the types least likely to accept any 'truth' on the basis of some 'authority.'"

I emphasized that "any type can be religious," but also that "there are ... significant differences among the types in terms of the kinds of religious beliefs and attitudes they're likely to exhibit." To me, it wouldn't be a particularly significant non-INTP indicator if all we knew was that @Caraannabigail was religious. But I think it _is_ a significant non-INTP indicator — which is not to say it makes INTP _impossible_; just that it's uncharacteristic of INTPs to a degree worth taking into consideration — that the very minimal amount of personal description she put in her profile reads (in its entirety) as follows:



> Also, some background information: I'm 18, *Strong Christian, Love God (Redundant?)*, want deep relationships, like reading, art, vision.
> Interests:
> Art, *Jesus*, Books, Creative, intulectual stuff. Humanitarian efforts (charities and stuff.)


As a final note: I'm forever pointing out that I think there's a noteworthy tendency for INFs to mistype as INTs, and I think there's a significant possibility that the priest in that video is a mistyped INFJ.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

reckful said:


> To me, it wouldn't be a particularly significant non-INTP indicator if all we knew was that @_Caraannabigail_ was religious. But I think it _is_ a significant non-INTP indicator — which is not to say it makes INTP _impossible_; just that it's uncharacteristic of INTPs to a degree worth taking into consideration — that the very minimal amount of personal description she put in her profile reads (in its entirety) as follows: *Strong Christian, Love God (Redundant?).*


"Strong Christian" and "love god" are not the same. An INTP can be a strong Christian, but they find it MUCH more difficult to love an abstract being, let alone non-abstract beings like their family members. They can intellectualize their religious beliefs, but not their love for God.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

reckful said:


> As a final note: I'm forever pointing out that I think there's a noteworthy tendency for INFs to mistype as INTs, and I think there's a significant possibility that the priest in that video is a mistyped INFJ.


The guy in the video is so Ne there's no way he's an INFJ. He doesn't Fe overly much as one would expect from an INFJ either. So maybe he'd be an INFJ in your system but in an actual cognitive sense, he seems like an INTP at first glance to me.

I think it's pretty stereotype to begin with to expect people to align their religious beliefs with type at all. If anything, type might inform as to why you believe which has nothing to little to do with the belief itself. Religion is obviously so strongly culturally derived that one cannot make such assumptions, clearly. 

Viktor Gulenko actually notes that people of the dialectic-algorithmic cognition may in fact be more prone towards religion and spirituality than other types because it comes with their cognition, these types being ISFJ, ENFJ, INTJ and ESTJ when translated into MBTI.


----------

